# Timex Military Silly Money???



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What's so special about this one anyone?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Perhaps theyve heard of 'Timex Tips' the phamtom Timex buyer...Youve been rumbled


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can't see the significance of it being bought at Silverman's, if it was. I thought Silverman's was the retail arm of CWC, why would they be selling Timex?









I know they sell Casio but I've never seen a Timex on there.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's captain Timex Tips, Colonel









I just thought it was the sellers embelishment, but it being bidded up that high makes you wonder doesn't it?

It looks like those plastic case jobbies Argrot did for 14.99 to me?


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Stan said:


> I can't see the significance of it being bought at Silverman's, if it was. I thought Silverman's was the retail arm of CWC, why would they be selling Timex?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I remember them selling those plastic Timexes ...

john


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I've got one like that, i can't remember if it's got Timex on the dial but in every other respect it's identical.

I wouldn't pay decent money for one, mine's plastic & pretty crappy, i'd certainly rather have a G10.

Dave


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Don't forget Timex is a sister company of *o*ex









Well lol might be the Somerset Cider talking











ETCHY said:


> I've got one like that, i can't remember if it's got Timex on the dial but in every other respect it's identical.
> 
> I wouldn't pay decent money for one, mine's plastic & pretty crappy, i'd certainly rather have a G10.
> 
> ...


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

No Bry, I checked it's definitely a Timex









It is also very definitely plasticky & nasty.

Cheers

Dave


----------

